# Aruba Has No Right Of Rescission



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2012)

I would like to have this made as a sticky if at all possible. We have had several newbie posters recently who have fallen for developer sales in Aruba- some with U.S. bases timeshare companies. After the fact, they have tried to rescind the purchase, only to find that under Aruba law, there is no cooling-off period. No right of rescission. All sales are final. 

This is a big problem for those who attend an (up to 6 hours have been reported) high pressure sales session and only sign to end the torture and go back to their vacation. At least in Mexico, there is 5 days to read and rescind a timeshare contract. Not so in Aruba.

If a Moderator could make this a sticky, hopefully it would help the word get out.

Jim


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 27, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I would like to have this made as a sticky if at all possible. We have had several newbie posters recently who have fallen for developer sales in Aruba- some with U.S. bases timeshare companies. After the fact, they have tried to rescind the purchase, only to find that under Aruba law, there is no cooling-off period. No right of rescission. All sales are final.
> 
> This is a big problem for those who attend an (up to 6 hours have been reported) high pressure sales session and only sign to end the torture and go back to their vacation. At least in Mexico, there is 5 days to read and rescind a timeshare contract. Not so in Aruba.
> 
> ...



I can tell you that at the Marriott properties, I have NEVER sat through a presentation longer than 90 minutes and they were never high pressure.  I am almost sure you have 3 days to rescind!!  We have owned at the Ocean Club since 2000.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2012)

ilene13 said:


> I can tell you that at the Marriott properties, I have NEVER sat through a presentation longer than 90 minutes and they were never high pressure.  I am almost sure you have 3 days to rescind!!  We have owned at the Ocean Club since 2000.



We are very happy that your experience has been so pleasant. Others have not been so fortunate. Read through this thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117720&page=2 Post 30 indicates some Dutch law that may be applied, but not Aruban since Aruba didn't exist, and just used the Dutch model. This thread is more current: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177730 Now, as of 8/1/2012, this Aruba law firm announces that there is finally a rescission law in Aruba. Unknown when it takes effect. http://lincolngomez.com/2012/08/01/aruba-introduces-lemon-law-for-time-share-buyers-cheers/ Reading through the law, it appears the seller can charge the buyer up to 3% for voiding (cancelling) the contract.

We hope that Aruba will join with other nations in protecting consumers against high pressure sales people when they want to enjoy a vacation destination.

Jim


----------



## Margariet (Aug 27, 2012)

Only the law of Aruba counts. No Dutch law or European or American law. There was no time to rescind or think a signed timeshare sales contract over, until recently, but there is buyers protection when it concerns real estate, only 3 days, and the consumers protection of 5 days where the article in the other thread talks about. I don't know if the law mentioned is already applied to timeshare but this might be a solution to get out of it. However I think it is very good to warn for this on TUG. Always remember that it is hard to get out of a contract and that you are under foreign law.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2012)

robcrusoe said:


> Nations?  In the US, it's a state thang.
> 
> Maybe there are no sales in AK, DC, KS, ND, or WY
> http://www.arda.org/uploadedFiles/ARDA/Government_Affairs/Government_Affairs_Call_Out_Boxes/RescissionPeriodsNov2010.pdf
> your ARDA $ at work



AK, DC, KS, ND, or WY. I betcha there are more timeshare units/sales in Aruba than all these combined. Just sayin'


----------



## siesta (Aug 27, 2012)

Jim has it right, there appears to be no rescission period in Aruba.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 28, 2012)

Deleted by OP.


----------



## npe1jar (Mar 26, 2019)

siesta said:


> Jim has it right, there appears to be no rescission period in Aruba.


Has this changed? What about rescission for "vacation membership" contracts (similar to but expressly stated as NOT timeshares)? Thanks!


----------

